# dont lie, do you steal



## wiidsguy (May 5, 2008)

do you have the origanl game or a you stealing, i own my games and use backups only, i hope its the same for you.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 5, 2008)

I think this would be better in a different section...General off-topic perhaps? I mean, the R4 users aren't the only ones who can answer this...

I don't have the money to buy my own games. Period.


----------



## wiidsguy (May 5, 2008)

I own the r4 and did not know where elese to put this. and you dont have the money, you bought a card to steal with just fine. odd


----------



## Jax (May 5, 2008)

Digitally, yes.

Phisically, no.


----------



## Urza (May 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> and you dont have the money, you bought a card to steal with just fine. odd


Cost of flashcart: 30USD-65USD

Cost of games: 20USD-45USD *per game*

Come now, you can't be that stupid.


----------



## Issac (May 5, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> I own the r4 and did not know where elese to put this. and you dont have the money, you bought a card to steal with just fine. odd



Err.. dont have the money to buy SEVERAL $80+ DS games (yes that's what they cost in sweden approx.) and a R4 is just like $60 or so... which is a One time cost... and besides: I buy the ones that I really want to have, when I got money!

now a comment: 
TOPIC: Do you steal?
-minimal sub topic-: do you own the real thing?

answers: YES or NO... ? what do I answer?

Yes I steal, or Yes I own the real thing?


----------



## wiidsguy (May 5, 2008)

yea, and my guess is he saved the money to buy one, that what you do you save the money and buy a game, or use ebay, you can get some, great deals.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 5, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> do you have the origanl game or a you stealing, i own my games and use backups only, i hope its the same for you.


Do I "have the original game"? Which game are you talking about?
Yes I have several legitimate "game". 

Work on your english and posting. As the posters above note your OP is horribly confusing.


----------



## Urza (May 5, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> yea, and my guess is he saved the money to buy one, that what you do you save the money and buy a game, or use ebay, you can get some, great deals.


You liar. 

You don't live in the US.

Nobody in this country could have such a weak grasp on the English language.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 5, 2008)

Oh crap I was tricked. I thought the poll was "Do you steal? Yes/No" and in fact it was "Own the real thing? Yes/No".
Change one No vote to Yes please.


----------



## link459 (May 5, 2008)

I steal my games from Walmart, where do I stand?


----------



## wiidsguy (May 5, 2008)

Wow that is bad english, 

that is what you do you save the money, and buy a game, or use ebay, you can get some great deals.


----------



## Urza (May 5, 2008)

link459 said:
			
		

> I steal my games from Walmart, where do I stand?


I buy my games from you...

Where do I stand?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 5, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> I own the r4 and did not know where elese to put this. and you dont have the money, you bought a card to steal with just fine. odd



Argh. Accidentally closed it.

Anyways, the card was given to me by my sister. Plus, in the Philippines, a lot of things are pirated. From DVDs to games to whatever things you can think of. Heck, even the clothes are fake. I seriously don't want to go ranting about the issue of stealing because I might just do a one-sided debate on colonialists. Well two sided coz I'm probably going to defend them as well...

I would never steal in the real world but...it can't be helped in the internet, especially when a lot of things are _just so easy to get_.

Oh, and I didn't really notice the bad English because let's face it, there's a lot of that in the internet in general.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 5, 2008)

Yes and No and maybe


----------



## wiidsguy (May 5, 2008)

I have used my r4 and stole a game before i wont lie, after you do it, its like wow i get it for free, but when i use to do that i did not play the game like when i had to spend money on them i use and aboused them ( dont know if i spelt that right) i really like the ds and i want it to last a long time i spend money on game i want and dont waste time with the ones that look bad and get bad reviews.


----------



## trikon000 (May 5, 2008)

morality and the law are not mutually exclusive.

Remember that it took people without your morallistic point of view to produce those "backups" of yours.

And produce things like the R4 your using.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 5, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> I have used my r4 and stole a game before. I won't lie. After you do it it like wow i get it for free, but when I use to do that i did not play the game like when i had to spend money on them i use and abused them ( dont know if i spelled that right) i really like the ds and i want it to last a long time i spend money on game i want and dont waste time with the ones that look bad and get bad reviews.



Tried to fix the grammar but...*facepalms* Anyways, it's pretty much like downloading music. If you like the songs/artist then you buy the CD to support them. If you like the game and want to support the makers, then go buy the game. I'm in total agreement over that but how can I do just that when I don't have the money to spend right now? Plus, I'm not lucky enough to have parents who are actually ok with having games. Heck, if it weren't for my older sister, I probably won't know the feel of a controller in my hands. I'll have to wait until I get out of the house before I can actually have the freedom of getting my own games without criticism from anyone...

Maaaan. I really hate ranting.


----------



## Rayder (May 5, 2008)

Free better than pay.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 5, 2008)

Is there a point to these polls?

No really, is there a POINT to these polls.

Do I steal?

WTF?

Newsflash, hey bud, I also have your mother's virginity around here somewhere too.
And I stole your girlfriend as well. But your mother's better.
And no your dog didn't run away, he likes me more than you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I steal your homework, but half the answers were wrong.
And that car of yours really sucks.

So what makes you think I consider roms special


----------



## wiidsguy (May 5, 2008)

You are a pice of shit, and if you would stop talking no would know you were such a dumass but now we all know,


----------



## shtonkalot (May 5, 2008)

Here we go again...
Theft and copyright infringement are two separate things.

If I steal something from you, you do not have it any more. It was a item in your possession that is now in mine.

If I infringe your copyright, I have made a copy of the same thing you still have and can still sell to anyone willing to buy copies from you.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 5, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> You are a piece of shit and if you would stop talking, no one would know that you were such a dumbass. Now the whole world knows.



Fixed.

Oh, and I doubt Panzer (sp?) is really that kind of person. Always thought he was pretty nice. *shrugs* He's probably being sarcastic or something.


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 6, 2008)

its not really stealing,
i mean everythings pirated nowadays.
and i own a few real games, the ones i actually like alot
because some of us dont have enough money to afford games like 40 $ each.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 6, 2008)

There's no way I'm buying 800 DS games in 14 months, and leaving 700 of them sealed and untouched. But I do have few dozen gigs on DS roms, and only a couple dozen games had the chance to go in my flashcart. (And that number isn't so far off from the number of DS games I actually bought brand new retail)

If wiidslover posts a picture of 800 DS games that were purchased in the last 14 months of which 700 games are still sealed and still lives in a decent house and being able to afford food, electricity, water, and car (+gas), I'll agree that buying games is the right thing to do.

Otherwise using a flashcart seems to be the right thing to do for people that make less than $250 thousand a month.

Edit: Spelling error


----------



## wiidsguy (May 6, 2008)

i dont have 800 games, i have about 20 or so i only buy games that i know are going to be good, i can post a pic if you would like, i am at work now when i get home i will get one up.


----------



## arctic_flame (May 6, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> do you have the origanl game or a you stealing, i own my games and use backups only, i hope its the same for you.



Downloading games you own is 100% illegal.
Backing up your own games is also in the sketchy grey (gray?) area.

Playing the morals card while using a flashcart doesn't really work.


----------



## Urza (May 6, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Backing up your own games is also in the sketchy grey (gray?) area.


In the US its 100% illegal.


----------



## Sephi (May 6, 2008)

I have no money for games, so I download everything.


----------



## wiidsguy (May 6, 2008)

What about some games like the new Guitar Hero On Tour, then what do you do.


----------



## Sephi (May 6, 2008)

thats a rare occasion. I'll actually buy something like that when I can.


----------



## wiidsguy (May 6, 2008)

Votes are closer then i thought they would be that is great.


----------



## AshuraZro (May 6, 2008)

Physically, I don't steal. Not that it makes me look any better. I am fully aware that what I do is wrong.

On the bright side, I have bought a few PC games recently and I buy all my 360 games. Bought Brawl as well. I bought 2 seasons of 24? Does that absolve me?


----------



## Cyburn2008 (May 6, 2008)

yes for digital stuff, games, tv shows.

though if it a game is on sale I may buy depends on if I like it.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2008)

if you mean downloading roms then yes. i dont believe i even need an explanation. pretty much everyone who owns a flashcard does it.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 6, 2008)

It's always been my experience that telling other people how to live is rude, invasive and an overall bad idea.


----------



## wiidsguy (May 6, 2008)

Not telling anyone how to live just wondering how people use there cards, i like the homebrew scene


----------



## papyrus (May 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyways, the card was given to me by my sister. Plus, in the Philippines, a lot of things are pirated. From DVDs to games to whatever things you can think of. Heck, even the clothes are fake. I seriously don't want to go ranting about the issue of stealing because I might just do a one-sided debate on colonialists. Well two sided coz I'm probably going to defend them as well.



yeah in philippines you can buy pirated stuff. Even r4 and edge are available here in our local mall. I'm glad to have a flashcart coz i cant afford to buy those legit looking games here IMO they are not genuine DS games. Their box are so crappy and hella lot of expensive.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 6, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> wiidslover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well all accept about his mother's virginity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's probably just pissed that she put out when she was in school


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 6, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> I own the r4 and did not know where elese to put this. and you dont have the money, you bought a card to steal with just fine. odd



Its called "Pirating" kid. Not stealing, PIRATING.


----------



## Salamantis (May 6, 2008)

Why do I see so much of these "Do you pirate" topics? Use the search button!


----------



## DeMoN (May 6, 2008)

I don't steal from stores because I'm afraid I'll get caught. 
I don't steal from other people because  don't want someone else's used shit. 

But I do pirate however.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 6, 2008)

...

basically this sums up what everyone is trying to say

there have been like 39057130597 of these polls
and we dont really call it stealing
just pirating
stealing is more like. going into the game store. and jacking the games
we actually have to pay for the flashcart/d  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and most of us got confused by your poll, because the answers are completely switched based on what part we voted on (the part that we "own the real thing" or "do we steal")
and people are just complaining about your grammar (maybe insert some periods or something)

oh and one more thing
the reason why we most of us are here is basically because 
well, because we can discuss flashcar(t/d)s on here
...which means..
yes.. we do "steal"
and no we dont "own it"


----------



## distorted.freque (May 6, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> basically this sums up what everyone is trying to say
> 
> ...



Your summarizing skills astound me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish there were more people out there like you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, it's made a lot of things clear to me. Now if I could just find out what warez mean...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 6, 2008)

I have a SCDS1 SDHC, so I guess i do.


----------



## TheStump (May 6, 2008)

I pay my ISP for bandwidth and legally purchased a flashcart.
I guess i'm in the clear.

Regardless, wiidslover according to your country's law you (as already pointed out by Urza) backing-up/downloading the games you already own, is the same as someone downloading the game and not owning it.
So get off your high horse and come join us 'Thieves'.  Cause guess what your just another pirate, minus the ability to convey a point within a understandable sentence.

*in conclusion,*
Your sir are the one that is lying. So after all those 20+ games you purchased, you are in just as much risk of being pinned as all of us. Congratulations.


----------



## PineappleH (May 6, 2008)

I did, but I don't.


----------



## darigaaz3 (May 6, 2008)

We are pirating. 
We are slowly killing the game industry.
We do it anyway.

There is no point in asking why a drug addict takes drug or why a smoker keeps smoking even when its bad for them and also bad for the people around them.

They just do.

Except in our case we don't hurt ourself directly, we hurt the small companies that makes games and eventually they can't survive and collapse.  So in the end we get less games.  However we save tons of money.  Thats why most pirate to begin with.  Not all can afford to buy the games, especially in the Asian countries where the general income is less and piracy/fake products are rampant.

It is wrong to pirate, but its almost a way of life in this part of the world.


----------



## trikon000 (May 6, 2008)

great the topic starter is the wrong question , of course s/he will get the wrong answers.

"just wondering how people use there cards, i like the homebrew scene," how do you want an answer to this when you ask if people steal?


This is why most people hate polls. The question is loaded for the wrong answers.


----------



## adyum (May 7, 2008)

I really only play the games to test them out, if I like it I will transfer my save file to the legit card. Oh and if it is an import and I don't feel bad emulating because of the wonders of patching ect.


----------



## notnarb (May 7, 2008)

This really isn't the best place to be discussing morality...
I personally do not pirate games at all, unless I'm merely transferring mediums (for example: I'll download all of my NES games that have decayed connectors, rendering them unplayable), but past that I'll purchase all of my games.  Many people don't seem to realize that they don't NEED to play games, and use a lack of money as an excuse to pirate.  Games cost a considerable amount of money to produce, and pirating a game has about the same effect as stealing a candy from a 7/11.


----------



## xalphax (May 7, 2008)

first i thought the topic was shoplifting.


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> first i thought the topic was shoplifting.


Me too, I was just about to get on my high horse and say I've never stolen a thing physically.... lol


----------



## lookout (May 7, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> first i thought the topic was shoplifting.



same here... it was be a good topic talk about shoplifting however everyone steal, and breaking the laws ...


----------



## techforumz (May 8, 2008)

No, because sharing is not stealing.


----------



## Hickeyl (May 9, 2008)

yes i do download the games but i DID own them so im not assed ...sue me!


----------



## ivykinz (May 10, 2008)

A "Hell yea" comes to mind but i also suffer from ataraxia and hedonistically love instant gratification.


----------



## King Zargo (May 10, 2008)

I have stolen nothing. Nobody missed the object that I pirated, I just created a copy of the data that was available on the internet.


----------



## solange82200 (May 10, 2008)

I vote TheStump for having post of the week. Love it!!!


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 10, 2008)

ON TOPIC:
Since i dont pay for my internet(wireless internet, open wireless internet access, nothing major(games) but enough) so i guess i get everything for free anyway. But bought my R4.


----------



## xalphax (May 10, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> I have stolen nothing. Nobody missed the object that I pirated, I just created a copy of the data that was available on the internet.



 lol
 I download something from Napster
 And the same guy I downloaded it from starts downloading it from me when I'm done
 I message him and say "What are you doing? I just got that from you"
 "getting my song back fucker"


courtesy of bash.org


----------



## Music_Lord (May 12, 2008)

The only game I don't own is Jump Ultimate Stars, and that is because I don't want to pay the high price for it.


----------



## darkriku197 (May 15, 2008)

i own about 10 ds games but have like 24 on my r4 =/, cant afford ds games really, i could only get them for like my birthday and christmas so i figured a cheap 1 time payment would be better, also AR cheats make games have more of a replay value.


----------



## Holaitsme (May 19, 2008)

yes i stole and for stealing i got my ds stolen


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

I steal my games from Urza.When he puts his ds down I pop out of the myst and take the game that is in his ds cartridge muhahahhahahhahahahhahahha.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

notnarb said:
			
		

> This really isn't the best place to be discussing morality...
> I personally do not pirate games at all, unless I'm merely transferring mediums (for example: I'll download all of my NES games that have decayed connectors, rendering them unplayable), but past that I'll purchase all of my games.  Many people don't seem to realize that they don't NEED to play games, and use a lack of money as an excuse to pirate.  Games cost a considerable amount of money to produce, and pirating a game has about the same effect as stealing a candy from a 7/11.


WTF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most if not all of GBATemp pirates games"Many people don't seem to realize that they don't NEED to play games, and use a lack of money as an excuse to pirate."Yeah umm I rather go with free instead of 40$ per game.Maybe you and your false modesty can lie about never downloading games from the internet,and using an emulator to play them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you search his computer it probably has every single rom for every single cartridge based console available.No,but seriously cut the crap.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 19, 2008)

haha the vote is tied cuz of the confusing poll question and topic


----------



## Awdofgum (May 19, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> haha the vote is tied cuz of the confusing poll question and topic



I broke the tie.


Pirates FTW


----------



## warbird (May 19, 2008)

I don't steal. I do infringe on copyright though. Totally different from stealing.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 19, 2008)

I'm so cool, I steal _over_ the radar.


----------



## silent sniper (May 19, 2008)

Cuz my parents steal all the money I get and put it into some unknown fund where it never sees it's way out.


----------



## Calogero91 (May 19, 2008)

I have never purchased a legit game for my DS, PSP, PS2, XBOX, GBA or PS1. And I never will.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 19, 2008)

I still don't know what the purpose is of asking this question...


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

games yes real stuff no (i arrest people for that)


----------



## Carnivean (May 19, 2008)

I plunder nintendo for all they're worth, arrrrr!


----------

